# Practicing Cast Iron Cobblers



## woodcutter (Nov 4, 2014)

I've been trying different cobbler recipes and ended up liking a very common and simple recipe the best.

1 cup milk
1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
1 stick butter
3 tsp baking powder
1qt fruit

Preheat oven to 350.  

Use a 10 1/2" cast iron skillet

Melt butter add milk and dry ingredients mix well.

Pour batter into greased and preheated skillet add fruit distributing around the pan but do not stir.

Bake for 20-30 minutes or until golden brown @ 350.

*Note,* if the fruit has a lot of juice you can mix 1-2 Tbs of cornstarch directly to the juice and fruit before adding to the batter. The extra juice will have a pudding like consistency when the cobbler cools.

Another note, rinse the frozen ice crystals from frozen fruit before using. I had a very blue blueberry cobbler by not rinsing.













DSCN9963.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 4, 2014


















DSCN9965.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 4, 2014


















DSCN9968.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 4, 2014


















DSCN9974.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 4, 2014


















DSCN9984.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 4, 2014


















DSCN9550.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 4, 2014






Thanks for looking!


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2014)

Woodcutter that looks good, seems like it would be easy enough even for me


----------



## darwin101 (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks like a good recipe for indoors or out.  Are you happy with the flavor?


----------



## b-one (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks great will have to clean my pan up and give it a try.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 4, 2014)

Weeeeee Doggies does that look good!!

I am a thinkin that no practice was necessary!

Makes me want to go camping!

Thank you sir. You D'man.

Brownie points for NO boxed cake mixes. Sheeesh you are good.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks like something i can pull off.

Thanks


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 5, 2014)

tropics said:


> Woodcutter that looks good, seems like it would be easy enough even for me


If I can make it anyone can.


Darwin101 said:


> Looks like a good recipe for indoors or out. Are you happy with the flavor?


I do like the flavor. I made a peach cobbler that had 4 cans of peaches that I thickened with corn starch. When it was still warm and I thought it was a flop but when it was refrigerated it turned out to be the best cobbler I made.


b-one said:


> Looks great will have to clean my pan up and give it a try.


It is good stuff and simple to make.


Foamheart said:


> Weeeeee Doggies does that look good!!
> 
> I am a thinkin that no practice was necessary!
> 
> ...


Thanks, no box mix but really not much harder than a box. I've been using anything for fruit, frozen, canned, pie filling.


c farmer said:


> Looks like something i can pull off.
> 
> Thanks


You could knock it out start to finish in less than an hour.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hmmm, have a bunch ifs frozen peaches may have to give this a whirl! Maybe pull out the Dutch oven and light some briquettes!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 17, 2014)

That looks amazing! Nicely done!!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 6, 2015)

That looks very good.  Have you tried a Dump Cake?  Very simple. 

1 -  20 oz. can of pie filling, cherry, blue berry, pineapple or one of your choice

1  - box of cake mix

1 - stick of unsalted butter

whipped cream for garnish

Preheat oven to 350° or 15 briquettes on bottom, 10 on top of Dutch oven.  Place pie filling in bottom of DO and even out.  Pour cake mix on top and carefully spread, do not mix in.  Place sliced butter on top of cake mix.  Cover and bake for approx. 45 minutes to 1 hour or until it is browned and bubbling. Scoop out with large spoon and top with whipped cream.

Enjoy,

Tom


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> That looks very good.  Have you tried a Dump Cake?  Very simple.
> 
> 1 -  20 oz. can of pie filling, cherry, blue berry, pineapple or one of your choice
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom! I tried a dump cake over the fire one time after a few beers and no idea what temp the Dutch oven was at. I always wanted to try again under better circumstances.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 6, 2015)

Woot a Boy Scout cobbler! Always best with canned peaches..>>LOL

Brown sugar & cinnamin sprinkled on top. Leaders always cooked it to ensure no one went to bed hungry....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 6, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> Thanks Tom! I tried a dump cake over the fire one time after a few beers and no idea what temp the Dutch oven was at. I always wanted to try again under better circumstances.


Blame it on being to busy swatting skeeters.

T


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 7, 2015)

This is not the actual picture of when I tried the dump cake but it was in similar fashion. These chickens were tight against the top cover or they would have been perfect. I posted it on a FB site and it drove a few of the 6 3/4 briquette guys crazy. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!













DSCN9637.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Feb 7, 2015


















DSCN9639.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Feb 7, 2015


















DSCN9642.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Feb 7, 2015


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks like crispy skin chicken to me.  Love the ingenuity also.  Good job.

Tom


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 7, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Woot a Boy Scout cobbler! Always best with canned peaches..>>LOL
> 
> Brown sugar & cinnamin sprinkled on top. Leaders always cooked it to ensure no one went to bed hungry....


That is good stuff.


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2015)

Good Job I'm with Mr T

Gary


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 22, 2015)

Here is a blueberry cobbler when you forget the baking powder.













DSCN0047.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Feb 22, 2015


----------



## foamheart (Feb 22, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> Here is a blueberry cobbler when you forget the baking powder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<Chuckles>

Thats great Todd!  Bravo for sharing!!


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2015)

Looking good, I like blue berry' s   

Gary


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 8, 2015)

I tried making peach cobbler a little different this time. Instead of putting the butter in the batter, I melted it in the skillet. Also instead of draining the peach juice I used it and added 1 Tbs of cornstarch. I added the peaches to the butter and the batter on top.













DSCN0036.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 8, 2015






In the oven now at 350.


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2015)

You know this is going to be good

Gary


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 8, 2015)

It looks good. It is sitting on the grill outside. If it ever cools I'll get to try some.













DSCN0038.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 8, 2015


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2015)

My mouth is watering

gary


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 8, 2015)

DSCN0042.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Mar 8, 2015






The picture didn't turn out. I tried some while it was still warm and it is a little loose. I think it will be perfect when it gets cold.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 8, 2015)

Man that looks great.   

Add some icecream.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 8, 2015)

What do you mean cools? A burnt tongue is a happy tongue! Ya know when ya ain't got none, ya really miss those teeth especially when its something hot....ROFLMAO!

Peach is my mostest favorite!


----------



## darwin101 (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a few apples that I need to use up, going to try this one tonight or tomorrow.  I'm with Foam, I love a warm desert!


----------



## gary s (Mar 9, 2015)

Can't beat a good hot cobbler or pie

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Jul 9, 2016)

I gotta say I felt just like I was all dirty sitting by a campfire...... Those are fond memories and the recipe was perfect! My skillet was a bit big, and apparently my ovens's 350 ain't the same as yours but it came out great.













IMG_7287.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 9, 2016






It was a great sweet fix! Not too much, really perfect.













IMG_7290.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 9, 2016






We don't mention how much is missing only how good it was!













IMG_7294.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 9, 2016






And a little ice cream made it perfect +1...... LOL.

Thanks Woodcutter, I filed it in my recipe book as a verified keeper.


----------



## Flying Clay Disk (Dec 16, 2017)

woodcutter said:


> I've been trying different cobbler recipes and ended up liking a very common and simple recipe the best.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I'm doing this recipe tonight.  In fact, it's in the oven now.  I had a can of peach pie filling hanging around so I used that.  Hopefully it turns out.  

I'll report back.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 16, 2017)

Don't forget the ice cream!


----------



## Flying Clay Disk (Dec 16, 2017)

Came out awesome!!







 Can't seem to get the second picture to load for some reason.  Keeps telling me I have to be logged in to perform the action, but I am logged in (???).  Anyway, second picture is with the cobbler cut.

Edit...it showed up as an attachment (that's odd).  Oh well, it's there.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 16, 2017)

Yep.  I'm gonna dust off my CI as well.  Those look really good.  I LOVE peach cobbler!!
By the look of all the pics, you've been eating pretty good.  LOL
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 16, 2017)

foamheart said:


> Woot a Boy Scout cobbler! Always best with canned peaches..>>LOL
> 
> Brown sugar & cinnamin sprinkled on top. Leaders always cooked it to ensure no one went to bed hungry....



Oh yeah!!  Brown sugar, cinnamon, AND a big scoop of ice cream.
Gary


----------



## Brass Man (Jan 2, 2019)

mr t 59874 said:


> That looks very good.  Have you tried a Dump Cake?  Very simple.
> 
> 1 -  20 oz. can of pie filling, cherry, blue berry, pineapple or one of your choice
> 
> ...



Made many a cobbler while a Scoutmaster. Let me add a couple of twists -
1. For the cake mix, use spice cake mix. Far superior to yellow or white cake mix.
2. Do a black forest cobbler. My Scouts came up with this one. Chocolate cake mix, 20 oz. can of cherries. Make sure to add some water when the cherries go in the dutch. The cherry liquid is too thick to be absorbed by the cake mix. Needs to be thinned out. Enjoy!


----------

